# Rabbit Breed Page Project



## elevan

We're working on developing Breed Pages for each rabbit breed and we need your help.

If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.

More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=157342#p157342

We need your help finding pictures:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13956

Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.

Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer.

*Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## rabbitgeek

I would volunteer for building breed pages.

I think it would be reasonable to allow a link to the appropriate national breed club for New Zealands, or Dutch, or whatever.

Or maybe allow a link for people who contribute pictures.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## elevan

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> I would volunteer for building breed pages.
> 
> I think it would be reasonable to allow a link to the appropriate national breed club for New Zealands, or Dutch, or whatever.
> 
> Or maybe allow a link for people who contribute pictures.
> 
> Have a good day!
> Franco Rios


If you'd like to volunteer send me a PM per the instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

You may not post outside links to *this* thread.  If you build a breed page, you may post a link to the national breed club at the bottom of your breed page.

There are other threads requesting pictures for breeds to assist those who are building pages.  You may post a link to your website for pictures on those threads and you will be given credit for pictures if that is how you wish to contribute.


----------



## elevan

We still need volunteers for this project.  The best pages are built by those who are passionate about the breed and /or have owned them.  Does that describe you?  We'd love your help!

Send me a PM if you'd like to volunteer.


----------



## Animal lover 345

I need help why is my rabbit not having baby's she is 7 months old and their is a 3 year old male in with her help !!!


----------

